# Adoption et Protection animale > Recherche/Demande >  ASSOCIATION DE PROTECTION SUR L'ile de la réunion

## Cojo

BONJOUR,
pouvez-vous me donner des noms d'associations sur l'ile de la réunion. J'ai vu le sos d'un chien sonnette (comme il en existe bcp sur l'ile) relégué à l'abri d'un jardin la personne qui est sur place voudrait de l'aide pour pouvoir récupérer le chien et le mettre à l'abri. Il est attaché et ne semble même pas pouvoir s'allonger. La personne l'a vu dimanche dernier lors d'une promenade en famille dans le coin Grandbas les hauts.
merci de votre aide .
Cojo

----------


## mamandeuna

Sauve mon bourbon, réactif rapidement.

----------


## Cojo

super merci beaucoup je transmet à la personne

----------


## GADYNETTE

des nouvelles du chien à l'attache ???

----------


## Cojo

non pour l'instant pas de nouvelles. La personne qui l'a vu a eu des soucis de santé .je vais voir avec elle ce qu'il devient. Je lui ai donné plusieurs nom d'asso pour que l'on vienne l'aider. merci

----------

